# Mia Rosing runway oops @ Biagiotti Spring 2005 Fashion Show x 2



## Q (24 Feb. 2010)

​Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

thx Maelstrom und George10


----------



## yuna (24 Feb. 2010)

Interessant, oops fakultativ !

​


----------



## canil (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: für die schönen Pics.


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für Mia


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Feb. 2010)

danke für die schönen bilder von mia


----------

